# really fine mesh screen



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey,
can someone tell me where i can find really fine mesh screen, fiber glass would be best. 


thanks,
Julio


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm not sure if your after the really fine stuff like mosquito screen or house window screen. Mosquito screen you can get at sporting goods stores that sell camping supplies. Window screen at Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Bridal veil material is pretty fine, too. I also found a fine aluminum screen at a craft supply store; they sell it for sculpting.


----------



## loogielv (Nov 28, 2008)

is this for securing fruit flies?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks for the info, yes is for securing flies, i am gonna go with some screen from EMS.


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

Julio ... WHy not just hit home depot, they have a large variety and huge amounts for low prices of screen and if im not mistaken they do carry some fiberglass ones ... 


Damian


----------



## Faceless (Sep 11, 2008)

Don't some people also use
some of that mosquito / bug netting
for outdoors ?


----------



## Gdbyrd (Nov 25, 2008)

Pretty sure panty hose would work great for this. 4-5 years ago when I was more into this sort of stuff, most people would use pantyhose for super fine mesh to cover the tops of their FF cultures..good ventilation and they can't escape.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If your purchasing it from one of the big box stores what you want to get is the solar screen as this is fine enough to keep in the fruit flies. Its more expensive than regular window screen but worth it in this respect. 

Ed


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i picked up some screen from EMS, is super fine nylon netting that works great.


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

Try a glass shop or just a hardware store that fixes window screens. They can sell it to you in smaller amount if you really don't want that much. I wouldn't use solar screen. It is expensive and not very flexible.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks, the EMS screen worked great and it is a lot but the price is only $8 for a large sheet, and i have about 8 tanks to build for now, and i am sure i will have more in the near future, so it worked out just great.


----------

